# Orlando: 5-7 nights wanted Between March 30 and April 7th



## Tinkertastic (Mar 11, 2018)

Searching for a place in Orlando, check in date is somewhat flexible, can check in March 30,31st , April 1st or 2nd.  Looking for 5-7 days, number of rooms is flexible as well. Looking for 5-7 nights.


----------



## redtailriser (Mar 19, 2018)

Tinkertastic said:


> Searching for a place in Orlando, check in date is somewhat flexible, can check in March 30,31st , April 1st or 2nd.  Looking for 5-7 days, number of rooms is flexible as well. Looking for 5-7 nights.[/Q
> 
> 
> Tinkertastic said:
> ...


----------



## redtailriser (Mar 19, 2018)

Tinkertastic said:


> Searching for a place in Orlando, check in date is somewhat flexible, can check in March 30,31st , April 1st or 2nd.  Looking for 5-7 days, number of rooms is flexible as well. Looking for 5-7 nights.



I may have a unit at OIRC on Del Verde Drive in Orlando  Week 13 March 31 to April 7 which sleeps 6.


----------



## Cedartree105 (Mar 19, 2018)

Sent you a pm


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 21, 2018)

Tinkertastic said:


> Searching for a place in Orlando, check in date is somewhat flexible, can check in March 30,31st , April 1st or 2nd.  Looking for 5-7 days, number of rooms is flexible as well. Looking for 5-7 nights.


Hi have you located a rental for Orlando yet? Please respond back if you are still in need  cindyjones649@gmail.com     thank you


----------



## Cedartree105 (Mar 21, 2018)

cindy27 said:


> Hi have you located a rental for Orlando yet? Please respond back if you are still in need  cindyjones649@gmail.com     thank you



Are you trying to rent a unit out? Or are you in need of one???


----------



## cj1949 (Mar 21, 2018)

What travel dates are you looking for for Orlando ?  And for how many people?  cindyjones649@gmail.com


----------



## Tinkertastic (Mar 21, 2018)

I would be interested in the Bonnet Creek, Marriott’s imperial/ royal Palms, or reunion resort.  
4 people


----------



## Cedartree105 (Mar 21, 2018)

Looks like bonnet creek and reunion have no availability.


----------



## cj1949 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cedartree105 said:


> Looks like bonnet creek and reunion have no availability.


Hi still looking for a timeshare rental for Orlando? Please let me know Thank You   cindyjones649@gmail.com  for text 2692526984


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 23, 2018)

Cedartree105 said:


> Are you trying to rent a unit out? Or are you in need of one???


Checking to see if your looking for unit?


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 23, 2018)

cindy27 said:


> Checking to see if your looking for unit?


What size


----------

